# I asked the Lord That I Might Grow



## JM (May 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;UOAN5Ws1LH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOAN5Ws1LH4[/video]


----------



## dudley (May 7, 2010)

Jason thank you for sharing such a beautiful prayer. I also visited your blog "Feileadh Mor" and was moved by many of your posts. However I loved "Awake, My Soul" it demonstarted the beauty of church music in The American Protestant tradition. Thank You Jason for sharing.


----------



## Grafted In (May 7, 2010)

Indelible Grace has set this beautiful prayer to a new arrangement on their fourth album. It is sung by Emily Deloach and can be sampled here.

It is one of my favorites!


----------

